# bobcat licking county from couple night ago



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

S


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool stuff! Care to share what general area of licking county? I understand if not


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Border of Muskingum


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Stark County


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

what ya growing, cat nip !?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What part of Stark County did you get the pic of the kitty from? I live in Hartville and hunt in Stark Co but have not seen a bobcat yet. Lots of coyotes though.


----------



## Bwise (Sep 20, 2014)

Ha!
SE corner.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I've hunted 27 years an saw my first bobcat from the stand on October 28th in Perry County. One of the coolest experiences I've had in the woods. I got video of it on my phone. My kids loved it!


----------

